# Right upper quadrant pain



## Guest (May 10, 2001)

Medical community has so far failed me, any ideas or others sharing the following? Pain in right upper quadrant comes and goes. Pain near the suface right under rib cage. Feels like pulled muscle. Pain can radiate to back or along rib cage to back. Pain increases with physical activity. Pain can be sharp at times but is mostly dull. Pain may completely go away for a week at a time. Negative gallstones, chest xray clear, upper GI normal, colonscopy clear, negative H Pylori, negative hepatitis. Any ideas where to look next? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

Hey! I am sorry to hear about all the pain you have been having. I know you said you do not have gallstones, but is your gallbladder functioning properly? The reason I ask this is my mother suffered from pain for years and she had tons of test run. At first she was told her gallbladder was fine because no stones appeared on any of the tests. Then, she had a gallbladder function test, and it showed her gallbladder was only functioning at 20 percent which resulted in surgery. You may want to ask your doctor to test your gallbladder to make sure it is functioning properly.Also, I know your appendix is lower and on the other side. But have you had it checked anyway just in case? Sometimes pain can radiate to strange places.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Same EXACT scenario, same tests etc. I supposedly have Chron"s disease too but the docs do not attribute the pain under my right rib to that. One doc said pulled muscle from EXTREME gas but muscle relaxers, antiinflammatories, etc. did not work. PAIN EVERY DAY!!! If you find out what your's is, would you please e-mail me and let me know???!!! It's been 16 months for me now and I think not knowing what the hell it is is probably the worst part. GOOD LUCK and I honestly hope that you feel better soon cuz been there, done that and it;s not fun!!


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

I have had upper right quandrant pain for almost two years. For the past 6 months pretty much on a daily basis. The only time it leaves me is when I am sleeping. It does radiate around the ribs to the back. Anyways I have had upper gi, blood work, stool samples, abdominal sonogram, sigmoidoscopy. May 22nd I am scheduled for endoscopy. I have no idea what mine is and am getting very worried.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I would suggest an endoscopy if you haven't had one, as well as a HIDA scan.stacey


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2001)

I understand what you are going through. I have had upper right quadrant pain off and on for 4 years. It goes all the way through to my back. I'm off work now because I cant function anymore, it gets so bad. I dont have a gall bladder or an appendix. I have had endocopy, colonoscopy, upper gi, lower gi and they did a ct scan yesterday, but I dont have the results yet. If anybody had any ideas, I would love to hear them. If I find out anything, I will post it here.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Just thought I'd say that I don't have a gallbladder or appendix either. But. LOTS of pain! Missed work again today!! Any answers?


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Oh boy sounds exactly like me. Pain under right rib which goes to left and down to navel. often straight through to back. No gallbladder or appendix. let's see, 2 ct scan, 2 endoscopies, upper gi series, lower gi series, colonscopy, tons of blood work, lower pelvic ultrasound, upper too, they just can't find anything and say oh well ibs, live with it and see shrink. yah, right guys. 42 pounds lighter and still can't eat fat, carbonated, greasy. this is the pits. going on almost 1 year now. if anybody can help or knows anything at all, give me a yell


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2001)

got the results of the ct scan back and all is normal. I'm beginning to wonder if there is a doctor anywhere in the world who can figure out whats wrong with me.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I know the feeling exactly. I've been through at least 5 primaries and three gastros. Am going to another doctor in June at Baylor in Dallas. Everything I've read says pain and lost weight is not indicative of IBS. Well I don't know whether to say bull or not. I've lost 42 pounds and still can't eat right. The doctors are adamant that nothing is wrong. Well if nothing is wrong why do I have foamy mucousy diahrea which floats and only stops when I take digestive enzymes!!! Can anybody answer that question cause the doctors sure can't, they just say well you're depressed. Yeah, right, after thousands of dollars spent on them, I'm depressed alright!!!


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

You have gallstones, whatever the doctors or the ultrasound says. The ultrasound only finds calcified stones. You probobly have cholesterol stones as most of mine are. www.sensiblehealth.com Do a couple of cleanses and see how you feel.take care/Maceo


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I should have mentioned I don't have gallbladder (taken out in 99) and appendix taken out in 94. thanks.


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

azguyI recommend a HIDA scan with ejection fraction of the gallbladder. This tests the emptying function of the gallbladder. Reason I know this is that I had a HIDA in January for persistant and daily indigestion (I was to have an Hysterectomy in Jan so the doc thought, while they were in there....) Anyway, out of all the g.i. tests I have had over the years and believe me I've had them ALL, this HIDA scan was the only one I didn't have.Result was acalculous biliary dyskinesia.Laymens means no stones but gallbladder disease. I feel much better after having out the gallbladder.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I temporarily had this problem. I was told by one dr that it was "costochondritis" and another said "bruised floating rib".


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

The problems with the foods that you noted are probably due to removal of your gallbladder. I got mine out last june and have had to be on digestive enzymes since then for the inability to digest fats, meat, etc. etc. (causing mucousy stools, D, etc) but I also have HORRIBLE upper right quad. pain everyday. I have had all of the tests listed above and then some probably and NO ONE KNOWS THE CAUSE!!! Even Rx pain meds like vicodin don't help. If you find out any answers, please let us know. Hope you feel better cuz I know it sucks dealing with pain on a daily basis.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

I have had right upper quadrant pain for the past 2 years. My drs ran the test on the gallbladder, it was functioning at 50%, so they removed the gallbladder. The pain continued. I was diagnosed with IBS. The two things I have done to stop the pain is Metamucil in the AM with water, and Donnatal. So far, the pain has stopped. There is also a test to see if there is a spasm at the bile duct. You may want to check into that. But, the drs told me that my gallbladder did not need to be removed. So if you don't have to, don't.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

Thanks for the advice all. Headed back to the Doctor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2001)

bumping topic up


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2001)

bumping topic up


----------

